# is it a good time to load euros



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

best caxton rate for a while does anyone think it will get better?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Perhaps it is.... then thinking about it, maybe not but why not take the risk and get some anyway but you might lose out if the rate goes up so perhaps, after all you should wait but if the rate goes down you will kick yourself. Why not wait until next week and see what the rate is then and you'll know if it was a good move to wait or you should've bought last week. 

You get my drift?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tony you WAG


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Tony you WAG


Wrong gender


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Like you I'm trying to get the best rate for our French trip this summer. I've been waiting for the last couple of months. The uncertainty with the French and Greek problems keep the euro dropping. I've seen the rate rise by about 12% and the opinion from many experts is that until things level out it could keep dropping. 

One expert on BBC news seemed to think it could drop as far as €1.30. When it gets to €1.30 then I think I'll really have to decide???

I shall give it a little longer until Greece, the new French president and the Germans have had a little more time to convince us all the Euro will servive.

All the best Wilt 

WARNING....... This is only an opinion,,,,


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

tonyt said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony you WAG
> ...


Upper Class School


----------

